# Waring nag-uutos, upang maglaho ang pag-ibig



## annely

This is a song verse from "Basang Basa sa Ulan" by Aegis. Someone asked me for a translation, but I`m having a bit of trouble with the last line:

"Waring nag-uutos, upang maglaho ang pag-ibig" 

Specifically with the word "waring." Right now, my best guess is "kunwaring," But I wanted to get a second opinion. Anyone know for sure what it means?


----------



## niernier

Wari may have been derived from kunwari, but they differ in meaning. Kunwari means "to assume a role, disguise or to put a pretense deliberately" but wari express false appearance of being.

A colloquial term that may be used in place of wari in this context is 'para'

"Para bang nag-uutos, upang maglaho ang pag-ibig." has the same meaning as the classic phrase "waring nag-uutos, upang maglaho ang pag-ibig"

I would translate it as "Seems to command, so that love will fade away".


----------



## annely

Alright. Thanks niernier!


----------



## Wacky...

niernier said:


> Wari may have been derived from kunwari, but they differ in meaning.


I think that "kunwari" is composed of two morphemes which probably came from two words and one of them is "wari." I'm not sure about the other one but I believe it is close to the word "kuno."
I think therefore that "wari" may not have been derived from "kunwari." Perhaps it's the other way around.
Anyway, we are all not that familiar with this particular word "wari." It might be a *verb* because it can be followed by the words _ko_, _mo_, etc. which is impossible to do with "para." Or a *noun* maybe? I also bilieve it's associated with the word "pakiwari" which has something to do with individual perception just like the words _pakatingin_, _pakarinig_, _pakaamoy_, _pakilasa_, _pakiramdam_ (from the obsolete word _damdam_) if you're familiar with most of them. So we might get the meaning of "wari" if we detach it from "pakiwari" but we can't be sure unless we consult an expert or an elder who can speak an older version of the Tagalog dialect.

Nonetheless, I agree that _waring_, used in _Basang Basa sa Ulan_ means _para bang_.


----------

